# Digital Programmable hose timer recommendation.



## jack01 (Jul 17, 2018)

In this fall I need to repair my lawn. Large area of the lawn need new seeding. Once I seed that area I need to keep the area moist for couple of weeks or till the new seedlings are established.

I am looking for digital hose timer that can give about 8 cycles per day that will keep the lawn moist during hot period of the day.

I have searched for such times, so far I found was Melnor, but it only have 4 cycles per day.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't recall one with 8 cycles per day. I normally manually trigger a cycle in the am before going to work. Then let the problem trigger the rest and I then manually trigger one when I get home.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

According to step 5A HERE  the Melnor 53015 can be set up for up to 24 times per day.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Use two 4-cycles/day timers. Y-split at spigot, Y-combine to sprinkler hose.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Orbit bhyve.

You can activate it by phone anytime you want. Im sure it will do 8 times as well.


----------

